# The Menu



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

So instead of posting what I’m doing on a daily basis in the “what are you eating” thread. I decided to start a new one. I’ll be posting pics of our specials and daily shenanigans!! Hope y’all enjoy. First pic will be coming in an hour or so when service starts!!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

This will be entertaining...


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

double cut rack of lamb with chimi-churi mash and peeled asparagus


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

That looks awesome!!! 
Wait....Root and Barrel in Franklin?


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

No sir. I’m in Brevard actually. Franklin is about an hour from me


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

vegie Wellington with mushroom gravy and spring salad tonight


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

baby octopus and halibut ceviche


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

That almost looks like you’re serving octopus for people to eat.
As food. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

I was going to do a head on octopus puttanesca but they wouldn’t let me lol


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah I’m just joking around
Beautiful presentation
I’m sure it will be a hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Don’t be sorry you made me want to make puttanesca now. I think that may be tomorrow


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

We were a lil lazy today. Just did steak tar-tar


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

man....cant find a decent tartar down here


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Next time you come up here let me know and I’ll get you a table anytime


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

walnut crusted halibut with succotash


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Tartar








Tartare

The first one?


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Well your not wrong..:....


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

It was actually a joke to zig about Florida, but it didn’t pick up his quote.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

tartarE zig....with an E!!!!!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Before the Ghost goes and haunts my dreams for not updating.

Puttanesca - Squid ink pasta, PEI mussels, U10 shrimp, little neck clams, calamari, and anchovy


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

It all looks Great


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Sorry for the delay been swamped at the office. Let’s start with:









Pan seared black grouper with butter poached crawfish


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Sorry for the delay been swamped at the office. Let’s start with:
> View attachment 310556
> 
> 
> Pan seared black grouper with butter poached crawfish


I love seafood, and could eat it every day. That looks delicious.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

We have fish specials every week. I’m going to try and get caught up with our menu and splash some specials in now and then


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

pan seared airline chicken piccata


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

With capers and artichokes. This is a standard dish on our menu


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Crabcake, Caesar and the Delmonico
I’ll be there in a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

We are doing a 16oz bone in NY strip this week. I’ll try and get you a pic tomorrow


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

just some fried artichokes tonight. Sorry time slipped by and I forgot the steaks lol


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> View attachment 310612
> 
> 
> just some fried artichokes tonight. Sorry time slipped by and I forgot the steaks lol


hope the customers didn't notice...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Before the Ghost goes and haunts my dreams for not updating.
> 
> Puttanesca - Squid ink pasta, PEI mussels, U10 shrimp, little neck clams, calamari, and anchovy
> 
> View attachment 308271


Not really traditional Putanesca!
But looks nice.
Was it tasty


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Before the Ghost goes and haunts my dreams for not updating.
> 
> Puttanesca - Squid ink pasta, PEI mussels, U10 shrimp, little neck clams, calamari, and anchovy
> 
> View attachment 308271


Sorry i searched for a pic!
But could not find it!
I make Putanesca almost ever Friday or Saturday
Olives, Capers, Anchovies. fresh whole tomatoes. fresh crushed garlic.
Fresh Basil from the garden
Of course every artist has his own rendition i guess.
Always served over linguine or Spaghetti .
I guess i missed something.
Personally not a fan of so called nuevo cuisine. YMMV


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

So it’s been awhile since I updated this. For that my apologies. I’m now the chef in my restaurant and it’s been a lil crazy. My boss is still my boss, yet he is taking a back seat to the cooking. So without further ado….










Jamaican jerk Mahi topped with an avacado and cantaloupe salsa, saffron rice with black beans, and asparagus


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

That is the mahi special till I run out. I’ll be posting pics of the “new” menu as they are ordered. I have grouper on deck after the mahi is gone? Any suggestions? You call it I’ll make it…if it’s not a PITA lol


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Sorry bro, I’m a beer-battered fish and chips guy myself
Although I did have this salmon once that was slathered heavily in miracle whip and baked
It was great, LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Same here...fish and chips or ceviche...although I wonder about that avocado and cantaloupe salsa...


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

The only fried fish we do is fried whole snapper we don’t batter anything lol


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> The only fried fish we do is fried whole snapper we don’t batter anything lol


Have you ever tried deep fried sardines? They are good.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

@zcziggy thats one I’ve not had the pleasure of trying.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @zcziggy thats one I’ve not had the pleasure of trying.


Awesome with garlic mashed potatoes and Thai pickled cucumber salad.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Now I'm hungry guys...thanks 😄


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

Just booked my fave restaurant for my birthday, last year I had Fillet steak, foie gras and caviar with a lovely cheese souffle.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

*Steak au Poivre*










8oz fillet with brandy cream sauce


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

That sauce looks good...


----------



## tryan606 (10 mo ago)

Everything looks incredible 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606 (10 mo ago)

Even the stuff I would never eat (squid) is presented so beautifully I'd have to give it a shot. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

pan seared grouper with a roasted corn and crawfish salsa


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Out of curiosity... Doesn't the crawfish salsa overpowers the grouper?


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Not really the only stuff in the salsa is corn, poblano pepper, tomato, crawfish and lime. So it’s a light salsa not a flavor bomb


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Not really the only stuff in the salsa is corn, poblano pepper, tomato, crawfish and lime. So it’s a light salsa not a flavor bomb


sounds good...gotta try that


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

40 day dry aged 14oz NY strip with a Cabernet jus


----------



## tryan606 (10 mo ago)

That looks so good, I can taste it from here.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

Fancy Dim Sums, the standouts were the juicy prawn and pork dumplings/shumai, super-light green bean fritters, scallop puff, carrot filled with rabbit, crab claw, and gorgeous duck yolk custard buns, the best dessert I've had in any Asian restaurant.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Yes please


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

shrimp scampi


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Sweet Thai Chili glazed sea bass with fried Brussels and mash


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nothing too fancy, bacon wrapped jalapeños, prime ribeye, baked potato and Brussel sprouts


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

pistachio crusted golden tile fish with bruschetta marinated tomatoes


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

now we talking...no brussels sprouts...


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

chicken marsala










12 oz bone in kubota pork chop with radish chimmi-churi poqilo pepper risotto










sachatoni with truffle oil and pan seared scallops


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Now you’re talking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Venison and veg...


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

jamican jerk halibut with a blistered tomato and orange salsa


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Last half breast of my last years Turkey. Turkey Cordon bleu with morel mushroom cream sauce









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

bowhunter444 said:


> Last half breast of my last years Turkey. Turkey Cordon bleu with morel mushroom cream sauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤤


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Wild Ramps pesto for tonight's dinner









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Grouper Picatta


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Black sea bass street tacos









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Went out of my comfort zone and made a South American staple...pastel the choclo (basically a corn Sheppard pie)...not bad for a first time


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Made coq au vin last night...


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

GunnyJ said:


> Made coq au vin last night...
> 
> View attachment 316534
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

for my southern boys!!! Pickled shrimp


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Owwww.....that is so good it hurts your soul


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

@zcziggy here's your Red Meat Lovers pics! This juicy thang is served with a red/brown color with rare, limited, ultra premium grill marks and is rested to perfection. It has notes of beef, beef fat, salt, pepper, rosemary, garlic, marjoram, and other savory spices.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

GunnyJ said:


> @zcziggy here's your Red Meat Lovers pics! This juicy thang is served with a red/brown color with rare, limited, ultra premium grill marks and is rested to perfection. It has notes of beef, beef fat, salt, pepper, rosemary, garlic, marjoram, and other savory spices.
> 
> View attachment 316602
> 
> ...


That looks awesome...some steak fries with it to pick up all that juice from heaven...


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

can’t remember if I posted this. Hoisin glazed pork belly with an umami dressed arugula salad


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Pork is what's for dinner...that looks good man


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

That’s the app…not the entree lol


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> That’s the app…not the entree lol


i'm just trying to save some money here....


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

pan seared whole branzini stuffed with lemon and thyme


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

For some reason a whole animal on my plate freaks me out... I hope they never start doing the same with steaks 😏


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> For some reason a whole animal on my plate freaks me out... I hope they never start doing the same with steaks


Yeah.. nothing with a head, on my plate. Don't need my food staring back at me. It's freaked me out since I was a kid. My dad always made trout with the head still on.. couldn't do it..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

I went to dinner time ago at a fancy restaurant overseas...they brought a whole pig head to the table...I end up at the bar and hungry


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> I went to dinner time ago at a fancy restaurant overseas...they brought a whole pig head to the table...I end up at the bar and hungry


We used to roast pigs and lambs with the heads on. But at least when you eat em, they're broken down in pans..

The old guys would argue over the tongue, eyes, and cheek and jowl meat. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

crab cake with jalapeño tartar sauce


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> View attachment 316691
> 
> 
> crab cake with jalapeño tartar sauce


🤤


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Sourdough bread.
Waiting for it to cool, but gonna tear up some olive oil as soon as it does.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Scap said:


> Sourdough bread.
> Waiting for it to cool, but gonna tear up some olive oil as soon as it does.
> 
> View attachment 316859


That looks great


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> That looks great


It was delicious. I did something wrong and the crumb had one huge cavern in the middle. Was hoping I'd have an open crumb, but not looking to park a car in there!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Scap said:


> It was delicious. I did something wrong and the crumb had one huge cavern in the middle. Was hoping I'd have an open crumb, but not looking to park a car in there!


Kind of like it when they open up... Crispy on the inside


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Home rolled some sushi for tonight's dinner









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

bowhunter444 said:


> Home rolled some sushi for tonight's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

bowhunter444 said:


> Home rolled some sushi for tonight's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job bow
Mine always come out looking like somebody took a hammer to them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nice job bow
> Mine always come out looking like somebody took a hammer to them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would not even try to make sushi rolls... Don't need another embarrassment


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

My oven decided to be a jerk so I didn't get the rise I wanted, but the crumb is like a cake.


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Yesterday did a bone in rib roast on the pellet grill
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

This is where I’m eating tonight. Let’s see how much of the menu I order


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

now for the desert selections


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

That looks good, can't beat the prices. Hardest menu item to find down here is the beef tartare...


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)




----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

the wife and I literally ate through the menu


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

forgot the pasta


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Did a marinated pork tenderloin and baby potatoes on the pellet grill tonight
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Beet salad, with red and golden beets. Arugula dressed with a shallot vin, and dusted with chopped pistachios


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Sorry forgot the goat cheese lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm not one to take pics of food but I had one of the best meals of my life in Myrtle. Two filet medallions covered in grilled shrimp and scallops topped with a lobster cream sauce. So good I went back and had it again before I left. So nice to have seafood that wasn't breaded, frozen, and fried. 

Quick question to yunz guys from down there. What's with the hushpuppies? They're sweet and served with honey butter. FREAKIN DELICIOUS. I could of eaten my weight in em. They're nothing like the ones up here. NOTHING EVEN CLOSE. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I'm not one to take pics of food but I had one of the best meals of my life in Myrtle. Two filet medallions covered in grilled shrimp and scallops topped with a lobster cream sauce. So good I went back and had it again before I left. So nice to have seafood that wasn't breaded, frozen, and fried.
> 
> Quick question to yunz guys from down there. What's with the hushpuppies? They're sweet and served with honey butter. FREAKIN DELICIOUS. I could of eaten my weight in em. They're nothing like the ones up here. NOTHING EVEN CLOSE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Basically just deep-fried southern cornbread. Can’t go wrong with that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> I'm not one to take pics of food but I had one of the best meals of my life in Myrtle. Two filet medallions covered in grilled shrimp and scallops topped with a lobster cream sauce. So good I went back and had it again before I left. So nice to have seafood that wasn't breaded, frozen, and fried.
> 
> Quick question to yunz guys from down there. What's with the hushpuppies? They're sweet and served with honey butter. FREAKIN DELICIOUS. I could of eaten my weight in em. They're nothing like the ones up here. NOTHING EVEN CLOSE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That is one of the benefits of living in Michigan. Surrounded by the great lakes, all you can eat fresh seafood.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> That is one of the benefits of living in Michigan. Surrounded by the great lakes, all you can eat fresh seafood.


....but can't find a decent hushpuppie over there...


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> ....but can't find a decent hushpuppie over there...


Yeah, the farther south you go, the better they get.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Crab and/or conch hush puppies are where it’s truly at…let’s just get that down lol


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

@UBC03 dont get me wrong honey butter with hush puppies is some fire, unfortunately everyone does that. You find a place that has a raspberry horseradish then you’ve found the true south


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @UBC03 dont get me wrong honey butter with hush puppies is some fire, unfortunately everyone does that. You find a place that has a raspberry horseradish then you’ve found the true south


The true south has raspberry horseradish?
True south of what, New York?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

@Humphrey's Ghost No sir, that’s a very old Gullah creation. The Gullah people have a huge influence on SC cuisine, especially in coastal cuisine


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @Humphrey's Ghost No sir, that’s a very old Gullah creation. The Gullah people have a huge influence on SC cuisine, especially in coastal cuisine


Well, if anyone on here would know it would be you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Made some seafood paella for dinner tonight
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

bowhunter444 said:


> Made some seafood paella for dinner tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great bow
My wife is gone, I had a bowl of Cheerios


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Just a little Monday brisket


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Watermelon salad with cucumber, mint, feta, shaved red onion, and a lime vinaigrette










Whole milk Buffalo burrata with arugula, heirloom cherry tomatoes, and a garlic balsamic vinaigrette, finished with smoked sea salt










Pan seared sea bass on top of a crispy scallion and chive polenta cake topped with confit garlic tomatoes, and asparagus


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> Watermelon salad with cucumber, mint, feta, shaved red onion, and a lime vinaigrette
> ...


🤤


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

house ground filet meatballs served rare with a vodka sauce. They are flashed fried with a crispy exterior, and a tar tar center










strawberry and Brie salad. Strawberries, unsweetened dried cranberries, house made sun dried tomato croutons, and candied walnuts. Over a 50/50 spring mix dressed in balsamic basil vin










Chicken parm - fried airline chicken breast, topped with house made mozzarella, tomato basil sauce and fresh basil. All on top a nest of tomato basil pasta. Served with asparagus


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Dayum Bro
Can you ship to Oregon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

blackened grouper with andouille and crawfish cream sauce


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Clams steamed in white wine and garlic for appetizer 

Then pan seared scallops with a mushroom risotto with steamed asparagus
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Crab cake stuffed flounder topped with lobster bisque









Prep









Par cook









Finish


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

32oz tomahawk with a 12” bone. Wasn’t quick enough for the final pic, sorry


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

here’s a completed one lol


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

pan seared grouper topped with a U10 scallop. Finished with a lemon, thyme, and garlic butter


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Had a gas station burrito at 5:30 this morning... sorry guys, no pics. Didn't want yunz gettin jealous

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Had a gas station burrito at 5:30 this morning... sorry guys, no pics. Didn't want yunz gettin jealous
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Wait...and no pickled pig feet with the burrito?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> Wait...and no pickled pig feet with the burrito?


Nah.. that's a new years thing. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Forgot I had this in the freezer. Won 4 of these at a turkey shoot last year.

40 Oz 50 day dry aged prime tomahawk steak
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFTIC (7 mo ago)

Pizza last night. Sadly not on the grill. Gotta remember wood fired so much better than the oven. I was to lazy to take the blanket off.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

charred octopus with quinoa and fava beans, butter poached new potatoes and pickled fennel, dressed with a reddish chimichuri


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Locally caught snapper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

My lovely wife and I had dinner at BRP’s when we were down south last week. It was a wonderful experience in many ways. Obviously, the food is outstanding. Watching BRP and his partner perform together is also impressive. It’s great watching someone who loves their profession. His wife is a gem. They made us feel very welcomed. Spent some quality time with them and cigars afterwards. 
If you’re ever down 81, don’t pass this place up.
BRP is a solid Brother.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

@Rondo thank you my good sir. You humble me


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

16oz veal porterhouse on special tonight!!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

pan seared golden tile fish with a pan seared U10 scallop topped with a lemon garlic butter


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

16oz veal porterhouse with a mushroom and brandy Demi-glaze


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Here’s what we did for new years!! Sorry it’s been awhile life’s been throwing us a ton of curve balls. The only pic I didn’t take was of the bone broth. It was delicious but wasn’t really pic worth it was 3oz cup of broth with a chive garnish

















oysters and sturgeon caviar with seaweed salad









Rabbit dumplings with ponzu chili oil fried leeks and scallions 









Cold peanut noodles with pork belly









Crispy rice cake with an avocado wasabi cream spicy salmon and salmon roe









Simple salad with iceberg red cabbage carrot and a ginger dressing 









Miso glazed sea bass with baby bok choy and lemon grass jus









A5 New York strip with sticky rice house made kimchi and sesame pickles


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Just some prep pics for fun


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

I love seeing the pride and dedication that you put into your food. Happy new year!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

That marbling is gorgeous.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Sorry y’all thought I updated pics. Here is the plating


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

now i'm hungry.....


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

wife wanted blackened red fish


----------

